# Strangest thing you polished (with a DA...)



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Just wondering as I was thinking about doing the bathroom tiles if the weather is bad this weekend...


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I heard someone did a bath tub lol


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Also i think a wheelie bin:lol:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

VXRMarc polished his dyson vaccum - properly detailed it irrc :lol:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

:buffer:I had to polish an old 1950's silver cross coach built pram a couple of months back!


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was practicing my polishing with the rotary, I polished my lacquered wood furniture


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

When I first got my DA, practiced on our Piano (needed tuning when I finished with it) and a couple of our UPVC Frames.


----------



## KEVLO (Oct 7, 2009)

we've got a gloss black kitchen, worked great getting rid of the swirls


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

For fun i polished up some perspex safety glasses.
TOOK THEM OFF FIRST THOUGH AS USING 3M TAPE TO MASK OFF MY FACE WAS BAD FOR MY SKIN:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have polished a few turds over the years :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

My shower door got cleaned, clayed and is now wearing 3 coats of Colli


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

JasonE said:


> My shower door got cleaned, clayed and is now wearing 3 coats of Colli


thats an awesome idea! is it the glass type? I'll have to get the Megs#16 on mine!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Simpson. said:


> I heard someone did a bath tub lol


Plenty have done showers, and kitchen surfaces etc



buff not enuf said:


> Also i think a wheelie bin:lol:


Yup, I did the wheelie bin


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Hummm, the plastic lid of a laptop???


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jinx said:


> Hummm, the plastic lid of a laptop???


I would recommend against it, if you want the screen to be working afterwards.


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

jamest said:


> I would recommend against it, if you want the screen to be working afterwards.


Naturally once screen was removed, :buffer:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jinx said:


> Naturally once screen was removed, :buffer:


I would imagine the plastic would crack around the hinges which most laptops suffer from when opening and closing the lid all the time.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

hmm toolbox, kitchen sink, fridge, laptop ill stop now!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Not used the DA on anything but car... so far, but I have used P1 on some silver cutlery.
Shower glass is next... girlfriend is going to think I've completely lost it:buffer:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

a boxy 1990's television. though I used a rotary
With a DA - thinking about using glare on the lino floor in the house I'm staying at in idaho right now


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

ive done 6ftx4ft mirror, my laptop, the bezel around my lcd tv. wife thinks im nuts.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Last weekend i did my bbq


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

> the bezel around my lcd tv


 That an idea, maybe I'll try some pf my PH Pro on the piano black surround on my LG


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

tlzeebub said:


> Last weekend i did my bbq


:lol::lol: Liked that one:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

bog seat cover, could see swirls from the spot lamps so they had to be attacked!! used megs ploishing pad with #80 finished off with #16. came up a treat.. p.s. its nice to see im not the only head case!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been tempted to do the old mans bald patch, but he's so far refued


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Couldn`t wait to try my Megs when it came. As it was pouring down and also because I thought it would be a good idea to practice on something first I detailed the bottom of a windsurfer board. The ageing process gradually turns the plastic surface yellow and the traditionalv treatment is to clean it with Jif or Ajax. Pleased to report the detailing worked a treat, whiter than white and you should have seen the beading !


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Try this !!










We have done 41 so far !!

We were asked to remove the copper embedded into the paint ...... they look clean now but not up to detailing standards by any means.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Stainless steel kitchen sink. Came up like a mirror


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

not DA'd but was bored a moment ago so I clayed, SRP'd and added a coat of Purple Haze to my shower screen... looks mint too!


----------



## JS2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

Currently using my DA on my moms 13 year old polished dining room table - tons and tons of scratches and swirls on it.. taking an age to sand then polish up but the results are great!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone used their DA on kitchen worktops to get rid of the swirls? 
Need to earn some brownie points .


----------



## JS2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

What type of worktop is it?

I triedit on our laminated ones and it caused damage very easily.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Laminated. Sounds like I better not try then. Cheers.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

a 40mm m203 grenade....


----------



## JS2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope it wasnt live.. 

RE: the laminated worksurface - go careful, its pretty much just a layer of paper.. went through it surprisingly fast and wasnt even using the machine, was just an applicator pad and menz medium polish.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

No, fortuanlty not. Was an inert show piece for someone who wanted it looking new. Or at least, I hope so...


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Toolbox


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not with a DA but I polished my sink with metal polish and came out quite well.


----------

